
Why elephants rarely get cancer - fahimulhaq
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/1009/Why-elephants-rarely-get-cancer
======
api
Makes me wonder if you could shove p53 into a viral transposon and give us
thousands of copies...

~~~
_nh_
Yea, wouldn't that be great.

